

Intro to git rebase - epall
http://gitready.com/intermediate/2009/01/31/intro-to-rebase.html

======
ropiku
"You can actually rewrite history with this command".

Seriously now, I am using "git pull --rebase" when there are only a few
commits that were pushed while I was working. It keeps a linear commit thread
and no merges.

~~~
epall
Oh wow! I totally didn't realize there was that option. I always git fetch'ed
and then rebased manually. Thanks!

